# Ping G25 Hybrids



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

Hybrid - brilliant. 
Shaft - superb.
Grip - fantastic
Headcover - awesome. 


Buy them. End of review, nowt better.


----------



## tsped83 (Apr 7, 2013)

You nailed one then?


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			You nailed one then?
		
Click to expand...

No mate I'm better than that.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Hybrid - brilliant. 
Shaft - superb.
Grip - fantastic
Headcover - awesome. 


Buy them. End of review, nowt better.
		
Click to expand...

I'm 75 next month. Do you think I'm old enough for Pings? I'd like to give myself a nice present.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

rosecott said:



			I'm 75 next month. Do you think I'm old enough for Pings? I'd like to give myself a nice present.
		
Click to expand...

Put it another way.I wouldn't be putting it of for much longer. Although to be fair they can be sold on for a lot more than a whale can be that much is also true!


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 7, 2013)

PMSL...... You still talking about them Girls clubs


----------



## thecraw (Apr 7, 2013)

Bomber69 said:



			PMSL...... You still talking about them Girls clubs
		
Click to expand...



Oh yes. 

How are the Callaway shovels working anyway? 


:fore:


----------



## Bomber69 (Apr 7, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Oh yes. 

How are the Callaway shovels working anyway? 


:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should mention them as they were packed away into the garage on Friday. The MP67's are back in the bag along with a new dare I say it Ping putter, had a good weekend golfing.

Over to Leven tomorrow to play the course after the Scottish Champion Of Champions, winning score was only -4 after 4 rounds and the conditions were good so hoping the 67's behave. Remember to let me know about the 17th.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 7, 2013)

Some very sweet shots were struck with them today! :thup:

I'll give them a month!


----------



## thecraw (Apr 25, 2013)

Luvin these bad boys, miles more forgiving than the Adams that they replaced. 

If you want a great looking, great performing hybrid then consider the G25!


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 25, 2013)

thecraw said:



			Hybrid - brilliant. 
Shaft - superb.
Grip - fantastic
Headcover - awesome. 


Buy them. End of review, nowt better.
		
Click to expand...

Almost word for word review compared with Adams......


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Almost word for word review compared with Adams......
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Everything is the best till next best appears, don't rain his parade


----------



## thecraw (Apr 26, 2013)

Valentino said:



			:rofl:

Everything is the best till next best appears, don't rain his parade 

Click to expand...


Pffffffffffffffffft!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 26, 2013)

Oddsocks said:



			Almost word for word review compared with Adams......
		
Click to expand...




Would that be the Adams I bought from him??


----------



## shewy (Apr 27, 2013)

got me very interested in this hybrid! My 4iron is 20 degrees but I know hybrids go further would the 20" fit in as a 3 iron replacement,and how does it compare to the G10 which I have played aslo the 910H if anyone has played it?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 27, 2013)

Good to hear as this is my next golfing purchase :thup:


----------

